# What to charge per hour for Payloader/Dump truck/skid-loader



## Snow Captain (Nov 8, 2008)

We have 2 Cat 966 C's, a Volvo 150D, Volvo 120E and a Bobcat T250 track skid-loader. Located in West Central MN, what should I charge to move snow/pile snow/ load snow ??

Also how much does a guy charge per hour for dumptrucks hauling snow away from lots ??

thank you.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Might make a difference in your hourly rate based on whether you are the contract holder with the client, or you are working as a sub for the primary contractor.


----------



## Snow Captain (Nov 8, 2008)

Contract holder. How much of a difference if your a "sub" ?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Whatever you negotiate with them. 

You will need to make a buck or so on it (on your end) if you sub it out.


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

in your area, with the quantity of snow you get, it is hard to guess what the rate should be. I would think it'd be in the range of, Loader w/ 1 yard bucket 50-80/hr, loader w/ 3 yd bucket 100-140/hour. 6 yd Dumptruck 50-80 /hr, 22yd dump 70-110 hour. you may be on the low end given the higher quantities in your area.


----------



## captscottyt (Feb 16, 2010)

That seems a very low here on Long island i get between 250-300 an hour with a skid steer and dont get any complains usually 400 an hour with a loader with a 2 yard bucket


----------



## Snow Captain (Nov 8, 2008)

captscottyt;1177343 said:


> That seems a very low here on Long island i get between 250-300 an hour with a skid steer and dont get any complains usually 400 an hour with a loader with a 2 yard bucket


You need any subs? I will come out to Long Island for the winter for that rate. Have 4 machines with 4 1/2- 5 yard buckets. will even bring the skid and dump trucks if need be.


----------

